# How To Increase IE Download speed, IE download Limit removal



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 9, 2007)

If you have ever tried to download several things simultaneously through IE then you may have noticed that it doesn't work quite the way you may have hoped it to. This is because IE limits the amount of simultaneous downloads to two. This is done so that the perceived download progress appears to be tolerable. If you have a high speed connection then your browser should be able to handle a few more downloads. Here is 2 different steps I found to increase your number of connections. Have fun! 

IE Download Limit 
This is to increase the the number of max downloads to 10. 
1. Start Registry Editor (Regedt32.exe). 
2. Locate the following key in the registry: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\m*cro$oft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Internet Settings 
3. On the Edit menu, click Add Value (a dword) , and then add the following registry values: 
"MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server"=Dword:0000000a "MaxConnectionsPerServer"=Dword:0000000a 
4. Quit Registry Editor.


----------



## vish786 (May 9, 2007)

LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> ThanX guys


we didnt do anything why "thanks guys" 

did u find the trick ???????


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 9, 2007)

Edited vish .
vish wrote


> did u find the trick ???????


no bro .


----------



## morpheusv6 (May 20, 2007)

Why use IE to download (or browse for that matter) when there are better alternatives like Download Accelerator Plus and Firefox.
DAP is free and gets the best possible speeds out of your connection(I get 225-240 KBps for my BSNL 2 Mbps(256 KBps) connection).


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 20, 2007)

morpheusv6 said:
			
		

> Why use IE to download (or browse for that matter) when there are better alternatives like Download Accelerator Plus and Firefox.
> DAP is free and gets the best possible speeds out of your connection(I get 225-240 KBps for my BSNL 2 Mbps(256 KBps) connection).


1st my trick try bro nd then say which is best?. nd no ever1 have BSNL 2Mbps connection as me.


----------



## spiritbreezer (Oct 13, 2007)

LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> If you have ever tried to download several things simultaneously through IE then you may have noticed that it doesn't work quite the way you may have hoped it to. This is because IE limits the amount of simultaneous downloads to two. This is done so that the perceived download progress appears to be tolerable. If you have a high speed connection then your browser should be able to handle a few more downloads. Here is 2 different steps I found to increase your number of connections. Have fun!
> 
> IE Download Limit
> This is to increase the the number of max downloads to 10.
> ...


 

Morning or afternoon
I would also like to increase my download speed and will follow the above instructions. However I do not know how to start the first one. How do I start registery editor? 
All your help is appreciated.


----------



## chesss (Oct 14, 2007)

^forget IE dude. IT doesn't even have resume support.
Try other download managers - like 'leechget' Or u can use Opera browser, it comes with a download manager built in.


----------



## anzaan (Dec 2, 2007)

LEARNER_LEARNER said:
			
		

> .3. On the Edit menu, click Add Value (a dword) , and then add the following registry values:
> "MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server"=Dword:0000000a "MaxConnectionsPerServer"=Dword:0000000a
> 4. Quit Registry Editor.


 

hey i culdnt get this step.

after right clicking, i select for "dword" .. then wat to do??

m using XP sp2.


----------



## Masroor (Aug 8, 2008)

Can anybody make this in Reg file to me please...


----------



## Ecko (Aug 9, 2008)

File is zipped guyz
U have to extract it

I've set MaxConnectionsPerServer to 8
and 
MaxConnectionsPer1_0Server to 10

You can change it by right click & edit the file or by opening in notepad


To add the file in Registry either right clik & merge 
or 
Go to Run
Type regedit
Then Go TO File >Import & browse for the file


----------



## Ecko (Aug 9, 2008)

For all IE Freaks Here better try IE7pro

Download it from www.ie7pro.com


----------



## Most Wanted (Aug 10, 2008)

^huh both are so old.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2008)

hey does this trick work on Firefox


----------

